

The IE6 nightmare might be back soon - webjac
http://webjac.com/2013/04/the-ie6-nightmare-might-be-back-soon/
Learn about the browser that is on the way to become the new IE6
======
Samuel_Michon
Sure, let's forget all about the hundreds of millions of IE8 installs.

~~~
ColinWright
It's completely unclear to me what you mean by this, and what relevance it has
to the submitted item. The article is saying that perhaps Safari Mobile is
going to have all the undesirable characteristics of IE6, and cause all of the
same developer headaches that IE6 caused. It seems a reasonable thing to say,
even if people disagree with it and offer alternative points of view.

So I really don't understand what your comment is saying, or what it adds to
the discussion. Could you expand on it?

Thanks.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Hi Colin!

Mobile Safari gets updated when iOS is. The vast majority of iOS devices run
the most recent version of iOS. Therefore, most iOS devices have a current
browser and will remain current.

Mobile Safari is not a bad browser, but Android Browser and IE8 are. Hundreds
of millions of devices run Android Browser or IE8 and we're stuck with those
for a long time to come. So yes, there's a new IE6 nightmare, but its name
isn't Mobile Safari.

~~~
ColinWright
Thank you - that's a much more constructive and helpful reply - now I can see
what you mean.

I'm not a web developer, but I like to keep track of the broader picture, and
articles like this, with responses like yours, are useful.

Thanks.

